# 'Becker' subwoofers? Made in the USA!



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Picked these up today. Look new or never really used.

Before burying them in my shed I was wondering if anyone had heard of them? Or are they just flea market subs?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought they were flea market quality back in the 90's but I've seen several top notch European installs using them so they can't be that bad.....after all it's just a simple speaker.

As long as it isn't used outside of it's intended purpose it should perform....but it might not live up to todays performance standards.

I always thought Becker was a German company.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha. I can't really comment on the quality. I do remember discussing them when I was a highschool freshman. We agreed that they sucked but what did we know. Thanks for the blast from the past. They do look to be in great shape though.


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow .... My first woofers were Becker 12" ! I had them hooked to a Linear Power 401 with a pair of Becker tweeters ... In 1985 ! Bought mine at a local pharmacy ....


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Leno said:


> Wow .... My first woofers were Becker 12" ! I had them hooked to a Linear Power 401 with a pair of Becker tweeters ... In 1985 ! *Bought mine at a local pharmacy* ....


Well, there you go.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

LoL! Thats awesome.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

They made home audio speakers as well. I had a pair in the early 80's.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

I can't swear to it but believe there are 2 Beckers. Becker is indeed a German brand and made headunits for the the German OE market. Then there is the another Becker which was out of the greater NY area and branded product for resale. YMMV & who knows?


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, that would definitely make sense then and explain why Becker was a brand I used to find in department stores and mostly those full range "truck boxes" with horn tweeters and papercone woofers. And at the same time used in high end SoundQ setups.


----------



## Vince1 (Aug 17, 2012)

A buddy of mine got conned in to buying some Becker white van speakers back in college. They were pretty crappy. Looked just like these:










edit:



spydertune said:


> I can't swear to it but believe there are 2 Beckers. Becker is indeed a German brand and made headunits for the the German OE market. Then there is the another Becker which was out of the greater NY area and branded product for resale. YMMV & who knows?


That probably explains it since we were in NY.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Vince1 said:


> A buddy of mine got conned in to buying some Becker white van speakers back in college. They were pretty crappy. Looked just like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that tag says $2.97. I also fell for the white van scam in high school. Turned out to be goldwood drivers. MTM with a rear firing horn tweet. Sound nice and I still have them, just not worth what I paid for them.:blush:


----------

